# First Attempt at Bird Photos - I've Gained new respect



## Destin (Mar 3, 2017)

So I bought a Tamron 150-600 G2 earlier this week to start learning bird photography... I've been out twice now for about an hour each time but I've been struggling quite a bit. Found some Canada Geese which are a dime a dozen this time of year, and what I believe to be a Golden Eagle. 

Between learning to shoot with a lens that long, and trying to get close enough to the birds without scaring them off... this is going to be a massive learning curve. I've gained a new respect for many of our forum members, including but not limited to @zombiesniper @ZombiesniperJr @MSnowy and @coastalconn. You guys have any advice on how to get closer to the birds? Do you use a blind? Wear Camo? Just sit and wait? I guess I didn't realize how hard it would be, even with the 900mm equivalent on my D500. I've also got a TON of learning to do on bird identification and behavior. 

Luckily, I live 5 miles from a very large and very active wildlife refuge so I've got plenty of opportunity to practice. 

Here's a few of the "successful" shots so far. Some, especially the last one, are VERY heavy crops due to distance. The Geese are all shot from a photo blind, the eagle is from out in the open on a dirt road.

1.)






2.)





3.)





4.)


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 4, 2017)

Very nice set.
That does appear to be a golden eagle. Jr does my ID's. lol
I'm honoured to be mentioned with the likes of @MSnowy and @coastalconn thank you.



Destin said:


> You guys have any advice on how to get closer to the birds? Do you use a blind? Wear Camo? Just sit and wait?


I haven't used a blind but have thought about it. My only real problem with a blind is that I don't think I could sit in one long enough for them to be useful.
Camo on the other hand does seem to get you a little closer than without. Combined with the get there early and wait does prove to be quite effective.
Overall the best advice I could give is time. The more time you spend in an area the better. For you, it will give you the knowledge of what causes flight triggers in the birds you wish to shoot. It also gets the birds used to your presence so they tend not to see you as much of a threat.

coastalconn did an excellent writeup on this very subject so I'll just link to his thread.


----------



## Destin (Mar 4, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> coastalconn did an excellent writeup on this very subject so I'll just link to his thread.



Thank you! And... wow that really is a great write up. I'm pretty sure I've seen it once before but sort of skimmed over it because at the time it didn't really affect me. Lots of good info in there!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 4, 2017)

Wear a Fish suit


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 4, 2017)

Pretty good start. I tried it but for me it's all about time, which I have so little of. I sold my Sigma 150-600, actually my Nikon system and starting over with Fujifilm. @coastalconn  has some good video instruction on this, send him a PM for the links. I think the continuous auto focus tracking is gonna be your friend here so I assume getting it set up right will go a long way.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 4, 2017)

There are so many little aspects to it
For instance,
Going out a lot to the same place for the wildlife to get used to you
Knowing the birds normally jump off of branches etc going into the wind,  so you want the wind to your back facing them.
Learning their favorite spots, fishing spots etc
And A LOT of time

 Coastalconn . Has threads just search for them


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice set. One of the most important things that you need to have when shooting birds is patience. Some times you'll get fortunate and can get a shot within a minute of arriving but usually it takes hours of sitting and waiting. Blinds work great and one of the best blinds will be your car/truck. It also really matters what and wear you shooting. Going to a public place that has lots of activity is usually easier to get a picture of birds as opposed to hiking 5 miles in the woods to find  owls or eagles. Camo can help but staying still no matter what you're wearing is more important.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 4, 2017)

Nice set that looks to be a juvenile bald eagle to me not enough gold colour to the back of the eagle's head


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 4, 2017)

Welcome to the world of wildlife photography..  No one ever said it was easy.  I felt the same way you do when I started out. It takes a few years of practice, but you will get there. Besides the article I wrote there are some helpful tips in the Tamron video. If you haven't seen it, I can dig up the link...


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 4, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> there are some helpful tips in the Tamron video. If you haven't seen it, I can dig up the link...


 if you are talking about the video i am thinking of it is in your sig


----------



## Destin (Mar 4, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Nice set that looks to be a juvenile bald eagle to me not enough gold colour to the back of the eagle's head



You might have to become my go to ID guy haha 

But that makes sense. There are two known bald eagle nests in the area so it's common to see them.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 4, 2017)

Destin said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set that looks to be a juvenile bald eagle to me not enough gold colour to the back of the eagle's head
> ...


I am glad to help with any ids i have a bird book i can look in and give out ids lucky to have bald eagle's being pretty common had one today and yesterday scare the heck out of flocks of ducks no pictures of them as they were to far away today was an adult yesterday was a juvenile


----------



## coastalconn (Mar 4, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > there are some helpful tips in the Tamron video. If you haven't seen it, I can dig up the link...
> ...


LOL, I had a duh moment and forgot I put it there..



Destin said:


> ZombiesniperJr said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set that looks to be a juvenile bald eagle to me not enough gold colour to the back of the eagle's head
> ...


You can also download the Merlin app from Cornell labs, it will help with ID..


----------



## Destin (Mar 4, 2017)

coastalconn said:


> Welcome to the world of wildlife photography..  No one ever said it was easy.  I felt the same way you do when I started out. It takes a few years of practice, but you will get there. Besides the article I wrote there are some helpful tips in the Tamron video. If you haven't seen it, I can dig up the link...



I ask this next question at the risk of sounding like an idiot:

Is it frowned upon or considered unethical to use bird calls to attract them? Would it even work? Does it disrupt the birds and local wildlife?

I know baiting is a no-go and wouldn't do it anyway, but some online sources report using bird calls to attract them with some success.


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 4, 2017)

Destin said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the world of wildlife photography..  No one ever said it was easy.  I felt the same way you do when I started out. It takes a few years of practice, but you will get there. Besides the article I wrote there are some helpful tips in the Tamron video. If you haven't seen it, I can dig up the link...
> ...


From what ive heard and seen it is sort of hit or miss i would not suggest it with the bald eagles if there is a nest around and during spring or summer i would suggest not to use any hawk eagle or owl call as it may stress out birds that hawks eagles and owls eat as they are most likely nesting at that time and they have enough stress as is


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 4, 2017)

Something about birds, they are so much fun to photograph, even when I don't get a signal keeper, it is still well worth it!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 4, 2017)

FITBMX said:


> Something about birds, they are so much fun to photograph, even when I don't get a signal keeper, it is still well worth it!


I am guessing you meant single keeper not signal keeper


----------



## BrentC (Mar 4, 2017)

I find that gulls are the best to practice on.  They are everywhere and don't mind you getting close. 




Ring-billed Gull by Brent Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 4, 2017)

I personally do not use any techniques to try attracting wildlife to me ... I have seen "serious" photographers doing it with electronic call boxes strap to trees, or people feeding animals (either to attract them, or they actually think they need food) ... I don't think it is too harmful to make short calls (or pishing) to check for small birds, but do not constantly make calls as that could be disturbing. Feeding is the biggest human fault that will cause disruption, glad to hear you will not do it.

I will just repeat what was said already ... patience ... know your subject ... spend time ... patience ... know where your subject will go ... why they are there ... when they are there ... etc. etc ... and great that you are lucky enough to live very close to a great wildlife area (which is why the zombies get some great shots, otherwise they might as well just be portrait photographers ).


----------



## Destin (Mar 5, 2017)

Had another go at it tonight.. took 220 photos over 3 hours and scouted a few spots. It's amazing to watch how the thousands of geese interact.. almost like fighter squadrons. There are estimated to be about 30,000 of them on the refuge presently, so they're literally everywhere. Here's a couple of my favorites:

1.) Pair of eagless. Heavy crop... couldn't get in closer as they're in the middle of a lake. Can't wait to get better shots of these guys in the future. 






2.) .... Space geese? 





3.) Best BIF shot so far.. starting to catch on. 





4.) Take off





5.) Found this guy on the walk back.. Fading light.. iso 5000. Not sure what type of bird this is.


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 5, 2017)

Last shot is a American Robin.A sign of spring on the way.Nice shots.


----------



## Destin (Mar 5, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Last shot is a American Robin.A sign of spring on the way.Nice shots.



I thought that at first, but the colors seemed lighter than most Robins I've seen previously. Thanks for the ID!


----------



## MSnowy (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Mar 5, 2017)

DarkShadow said:


> Last shot is a American Robin.A sign of spring on the way.Nice shots.


Why do robins leave CT in winter? the ones here where i am (Ontario) stay during winter but are less common.




Nice set by the way destin.


----------



## goooner (Mar 6, 2017)

Very nice set. I fine tuned my G2 on sat, and will hopefully be able to get out soon. It is very tough, but the reward is great when you get a difficult shot.


----------



## Destin (Mar 6, 2017)

goooner said:


> Very nice set. I fine tuned my G2 on sat, and will hopefully be able to get out soon. It is very tough, but the reward is great when you get a difficult shot.



I need to fine tune mine... but fine tuning such a long lens is hard because the DOF is so thin, and my tripod really doesn't do great with that much weight.


----------



## FITBMX (Mar 8, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> > Something about birds, they are so much fun to photograph, even when I don't get a signal keeper, it is still well worth it!
> ...



Oops! LOL


----------

